# I.R.S brace



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

i was wondering if someone makes n indepedant rear suspention brace for the 05 gto. my brother inlaw has a 99 cobra that had a lot of wheel hop and he put one on and it uliminatid 95% of his wheel hop. my gto has wheel hop but nuthing like his cobra did so i thought one woud git rid of my wheel hop all together. any help woud be appreciated thanks .


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

matts60gto said:


> i was wondering if someone makes n indepedant rear suspention brace for the 05 gto. my brother inlaw has a 99 cobra that had a lot of wheel hop and he put one on and it uliminatid 95% of his wheel hop. my gto has wheel hop but nuthing like his cobra did so i thought one woud git rid of my wheel hop all together. any help woud be appreciated thanks .


i don't know of any suspension brace for the gto's. most people just put drag springs with air bags and some other stuff to get rid of wheel hop.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

ok thanks but, i have not seen to many performance parts for these cars who sells this stuff . i was very into the old drag cars i had a 70 nova drag car ez to find parts for them . ware do i look for stuff like that . my 05 out of the box is all most as fast as the nova i had . i would like it to be faster though.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

matts60gto said:


> i would like it to be faster though.




Amen


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

so ware do i fined go fast stuff for my 05' . summit dosnt have much.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there are many places that sell parts for these. it would help if you asked about where to get specific parts for it tho as there are specific places that have the best deals/prices on whatever you're looking for. on wheel hop there are no "braces" for the IRS. also, each one of these cars seem to respond differently as to what level you need to mod to make it tolerable. the first place to start is tires as if you can't spin 'em you can't hop 'em. next is drag bags and/or springs. most of these cars seem to have the rear springs sag pretty quickly. bags and/or springs help with that. the shocks are very weak and that would be what i'd do next followed by:
sub-frame bushes w/new TTY bolts
differential insert (or the better but much more expensive Harrop cover)
inner control arm bushes
outer control arm bushes (needs to be done the same time as the subframe bushes)

springs and bushes can be purchased from Speed Inc for Energy suspension (they make the least expensive sub-frame bushes and they work very well) and King springs, Pedders (springs and bushes) from any Pedders dealer or Lovells (springs and bushings) from Kollar Racing (a little less expensive).
after that is gets further removed from the problem and more expensive


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

You could check out BMRFABRICATION.COM to they make all that stuff for our cars too.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the help. my car is in the garage for the winter and my wife is also in the hospitle so when thare both out i will start driving the gto agan. then i will also start to buy stuff for the car. if i have any ? i will be shere to ask more specificly. thanks agan, 
matt


----------

